# More Reptile Gardens eye candy



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Burtons Sawscale Viper









Sidewinder









Friendly Cuban Croc









Common Deathy









Lowland Swamp Viper









Gold's Tree Cobra









Collette's snake









The NOT so Fierce snake









St Lucia Lancehead (in-shed)









EDB + Timber









Dragon eye


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

do u have a DWA if you do you are what i call one lucky sod :lol2: loving the golds tree cobra


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> do u have a DWA if you do you are what i call one lucky sod :lol2: loving the golds tree cobra


I live in the USA, I don't need a DWA where I live.:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the collettes snake is unreal, beautiful snakes


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Viperkeeper said:


> I live in the USA, I don't need a DWA where I live.:2thumb:


i hate you:lol2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Very beautiful animals Al! : victory:


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

That Swamp Viper is a beast.
Big fan of the You-Tube channel keep up the good work!


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

The sidewinder is my fav by far. very nice collection!


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Get some pics up of the set ups pls!

Lovely collection.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

by dragons eye is that a komodo by any chance


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

you have a cuban croc??

real nice man, how old is it?


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

WOW real nice DWAs , That crocs awesome:notworthy:


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

These are exhibits at Reptile Gardens i believe (judging by the thread title).

I don't think any of these are in Viperkeepers personal collection.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Fantastic pics mate, thanks for posting :no1:


Loving the adamanteus.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Where and what is reptile gardens? (and yes i know its in the US!)


----------



## lophius (Jan 6, 2008)

the dragon is ace !! - any full body shots ? what sex, age size ????

the collettes snake is beautiful by the way

carl


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

maybrick said:


> These are exhibits at Reptile Gardens i believe (judging by the thread title).
> 
> I don't think any of these are in Viperkeepers personal collection.


thats what i thought too but then a few people commented on his 'collection'... maybe he has some connection with reptile gardens?


----------



## leadly (Jul 22, 2008)

loving the sidewinder!!!!!


----------

